
New Chrome extension to track cryptocurrency markets and receive alerts - coinmonkey
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coin-monkey/lfgkhhaddbpnggmkihijkmbnjanmdepm
======
coinmonkey
New chrome extension to help you keep up to the minute watch on cryptocurrency
price changes and receive alerts right in your browser!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coin-
monkey/lfgkhh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coin-
monkey/lfgkhhaddbpnggmkihijkmbnjanmdepm)

